# doutorado e doutoramento



## reka39

Olá! What is the difference between 'doutorado' and 'doutoramento'? And how do you call a student that is attending a phd course? Thank you!


----------



## Guigo

reka39 said:


> Olá! What is the difference between 'doutorado' and 'doutoramento'? And how do you call a student that is attending a phd course? Thank you!



Aqui, no Brasil, só usamos doutorado (até onde eu sei).

Para quem faz doutorado, chamamos de _doutorando_. No caso de mestrado: _mestrando_.


----------



## Vanda

Doutoramento é .1. Ação e resultado de doutorar(-se)
2. O mesmo que _doutorado_ (2, 3, 4); DOUTORADO

Vejo que o termo doutoramento é usado em Portugal.


----------



## reka39

Thanks! In fact I'm pretty sure that my Portuguese professor just used the term 'doutoramento', while my Brazilian friend corrected me once with 'Doutorado'. So, how do you call sb that is doing a PhD in Portugal? In Italian we say 'dottorato' and 'dottorando', as in PtBr.


----------



## Outsider

Doutorando/a.


----------



## Vanda

Interessante que na tese que estou revisando (USP) tem uma frase assim: ''_....Histories of the Immediate Present, _publicação pelo MIT Press, derivada de sua tese de doutoramento....''
Ou seja, dentro do significado 1. Ação e resultado de doutorar(-se) do link que coloquei acima.


----------



## reka39

Vanda said:


> Interessante que na tese que estou revisando (USP) tem uma frase assim: ''_....Histories of the Immediate Present, _publicação pelo MIT Press, derivada de sua tese de doutoramento....''
> Ou seja, dentro do significado 1. Ação e resultado de doutorar(-se) do link que coloquei acima.



Do you mean that a Brazilian used the term 'doutoramento'?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, na acepção 1 do dicionário que mencionei. Está na tese dela(a  pessoa que pediu a revisão), portanto o termo é usado no contexto acadêmico.


----------



## reka39

Vanda, I don't know. I checked some CV of some Brazilian professors and they wrote 'Tese de doutorado' and 'Doutorado em ...'. I believe they are precise


----------



## Vanda

Let me explain in English: I am reviewing a thesis from a ''doutoranda'' da USP and in some part of the text she wrote the sentence I've quoted above. It is not a title, she used it mentioning the '_'doutoramento'' (_adjective)_ thesis_ of one of the authors she is studying in Architecture. So, yes, in the academic high level doutoramento is used in specific context, even though the Brazilian ''poor mortal'' doesn't use - or know it in daily life.  And by the way, it is not the case that I think so, I am actually reviewing the thesis for the beginning of February.
And yes, tese de doutorado - title.


----------



## reka39

Vanda said:


> Let me explain in English: I am reviewing a thesis from a ''doutoranda'' da USP and in some part of the text she wrote the sentence I've quoted above. It is not a title, she used it mentioning the '_'doutoramento'' (_adjective)_ thesis_ of one of the authors she is studying in Architecture. So, yes, in the academic high level doutoramento is used in specific context, even though the Brazilian ''poor mortal'' doesn't use - or know it in daily life.  And by the way, it is not the case that I think so, I am actually reviewing the thesis for the beginning of February.
> And yes, tese de doutorado - title.



Hi! thank you for your further specification. I got it, but in my former post I said that, checking the CV of some Brazilian professors (who have the PhD), they wrote 'doutorado'. So my hypotesis is that even in academics the Brazilians use the term 'doutorado' , not 'doutoramento'. Probably she is referring to the work of some Portuguese architects or she has been studying in Portugal for a while.


----------



## Vanda

No, sorry, but you haven't got it yet.  Title: doutorado. Speaking about the act of being or sudying for doutorado: doutoramento.
In Portuguese when we want to speak about a status like the -ship in English, we add a -mento to the noun. Suppose (I haven't checked it) there is doctorship in English. That would stand for doutoramento. Get it? 
Edit: correcting. I see this word is doctorate - not doctorship. doctorate  (Social Science / Education) the highest academic degree in any field of knowledge Also called *doctor's degree*
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/doctorate

Let me find another exemple for that: citizenship =

 The status of a citizen with its attendant duties, rights, and privileges.

citizenship - cidadania
citizen - cidadão
doutoramento  - The status of a doctor.....
doutorado - The title of a PhD.

And no, she is not speaking about Brazilian or Portuguese architects at all, she is speaking about North-American architects, inclusive one of them whom she is going to USA to do a doutorado sanduíche with in one of the most prestigious Uni in USA.
Hope I could explain it now. I give up after that. If anyone venture to... feel free.


----------



## reka39

Thanks for the efford  
Ok, I slighly changed my mind, probably because in Italian we use 'dottoramento' only with reference with the cerimony that is made when one defends his PhD thesis. 
Despite that, I don't see 'doutoramento' as 'Ação e resultado de doutorar(-se)' in ''_....Histories of the Immediate Present, _publicação pelo MIT Press, derivada de sua tese de doutoramento....''; I see only 'tese de doutorado'. I would rather rewrite the sentence (in order to accept 'doutoramento' as 'Ação e resultado de doutorar(-se)' with - [...] derivada do seu doutoramento -.


----------



## Vanda

_Histories of the Immediate Present, _publicação pelo MIT Press, derivada de sua tese de doutoramento....''; I see only 'tese de doutorado'.

Vamos parafrasear: derivada de sua tese de doutoramento (tese que ele estava escrevendo para se doutorar (o ato de se doutorar) e ganhar o título de PhD/ Doutor em...).


----------



## reka39

Vanda said:


> _istories of the Immediate Present, _publicação pelo MIT Press, derivada de sua tese de doutoramento....''; I see only 'tese de doutorado'.
> 
> Vamos parafrasear: derivada de sua tese de doutoramento (tese que ele estava escrevendo para se doutorar (o ato de se doutorar) e ganhar o título de PhD/ Doutor em...).



Thanks Vanda. We are close 
But I would have written : derivada de sua tese para o doutoramento ... or something like that.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Thanks Vanda. We are close
> But I would have written : derivada de sua tese para o doutoramento ... or something like that.



Olá! 
Em Portugal:

- estou a fazer a tese para o doutoramento.
- vou apresentar a tese de doutoramento.
- já sou/é doutorado (já apresentou e passou o exame da tese de doutoramento).
- ...derivada da sua tese de doutoramento (é o mais usual), mas acho que também se pode usar 'para douramento'. Acho que neste caso é indiferente.


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Olá!
> Em Portugal:
> 
> - estou a fazer a tese para o doutoramento.
> - vou apresentar a tese de doutoramento.
> - já sou/é doutorado (já apresentou e passou o exame da tese de doutoramento).
> - ...derivada da sua tese de doutoramento (é o mais usual), mas acho que também se pode usar 'para douramento'. Acho que neste caso é indiferente.



Thanks Marta12! In your case there aren't ambiguity as you have just doutoramento. Perhaps Vanda's example is close to the first one you presented, in this case I can see a slighlty difference from doutoramento and doutorado and I can agree as well with Vanda.


----------

